# Coconut Oil



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

So, my neighbors timid Shiba mix rescue finally "came out of his shell" and now him and Dre have daily play sessions. Sometimes in the park, sometimes on the big lawn we have in the complex. These two go absolutely insane and now Dre is completely covered in bites, scratches and scabs. He does not seem to mind though. I also take him to the beach on daily basis, so he gets a water-no-soap shower every day too to wash off the sand. I can't imagine this being really good for his coat and skin and he has a few small dry spots here and there, so I am reading that coconut oil is good. 

From what I see there is topical and capsules. Topical is good for scratches and scabs and capsules are good for the general maintenance in addition to Fish Oil/Omega3 capsules he is getting with each meal. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a type and/or brand? There is a ton of different stuff on Amazon, so I'm kinda lost... haha


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't seen the capsules. I wonder if those are more cost effective. Basically I'd just go for whatever organic virgin coconut oil I can get at local grocery stores. It's good for topical or oral applications and smells SO good.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Jarrow Formulas Organics  We us in a 16oz tub refer a must after apply or using or cooking 

medium chain Triglycerides 

zero trans fats 

no hydrogenation


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure if it's true for Vizslas, but our trainer has a champion dock diving black shepherd and other dogs and has had to cut back on the coconut oil because sometimes it can throw their systems off. ??


----------

